# france, spain and portugal



## Wanderlust (Dec 7, 2014)

hi everyone
my partner and myself want to tour but never took the camper abroad and wonderd if there is anyone who wouldn't mind us tagging along with them. our plans are we leave just before xmas and return February sometime, we don't expect to be with them 24/7 its just to get us on our feet and get comfortable before flying the nest. any ideas would and advice would be helpful

paul and ruth


----------



## n brown (Dec 7, 2014)

my advice is to get this book All the Aires France: Motorhome Aires De Service Guide to French Stopovers in English: Amazon.co.uk: Melanie George, Chris Doree: 9780955280825: Books and just go for it . you really don't need support,it's not that hard,but much better to do it on your own ! take it slow and if you can't speak the language,try to learn please and thank you, and ''do you speak english ?''


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 7, 2014)

merci, s'il vous plait, est-ce que vous parlez anglais :cool1:


----------



## spigot (Dec 7, 2014)

paulr666 said:


> merci, s'il vous plait, est-ce que vous parlez anglais :cool1:




That's it!..........It's all you need.............Now bugger off.

Ps, Don't forget to turn right at Calais!


----------



## jake (Dec 7, 2014)

GETTING USED TO DRIVING ON THE OTHERSIDE WITH A LARGE VEHICLE ? best advice get a sheet of paper and write on drive on the right, this will keep you in mind and drive as fast or slow as you want &get used to using your horn ,Ilove it !! go for it we did, first trip north Scotland through wales down through france to the med. then down to Malaga , and back up , &wondered why I was worrying ?? ok a bit hairy at times (going through Rouen )but keep the hand on the horn same as them and all will be fine .:cool1:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2014)

paulr666 said:


> merci, s'il vous plait, est-ce que vous parlez anglais :cool1:





You`ve just reminded me of something earlier this year  :lol-049:

We went into E. Leclerc in Boulogne and at the deli counter i said to the lady .........  bonjour parlez-vous anglais ?

She quite abruptly said  .......... ne, parlez-vous français ?

To which i replied ........ un peu, mais pas très bien.

She just shrugged her shoulders and started serving the next person   :wacko: :lol-049:

Even another French customer shook their head, cracked out laughing and then asked us in good english if they could help.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 7, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> You`ve just reminded me of something earlier this year  :lol-049:
> 
> We went into E. Leclerc in Boulogne and at the deli counter i said to the lady .........  bonjour parlez-vous anglais ?
> 
> ...



I had a similar experience in a service station in France. I have quite a good grasp of French, but my pronunciation is not good. And as for trying to understand a French person speaking, I just can't keep up, it is too fast for me.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 7, 2014)

In the Ajuntament de Gandia in Spain I said Habla usted Inglés
To which the reply was No Habbla usted Arabic


----------



## n brown (Dec 7, 2014)

i've mentioned this before, but a french accent is vital- a friendly french farmer was more than willing to help me,but couldn't understand when i said ''tractor'' when i pointed at one, the penny dropped '' ah-tracTEUR !''


----------



## Robmac (Dec 7, 2014)

n brown said:


> i've mentioned this before, but a french accent is vital- a friendly french farmer was more than willing to help me,but couldn't understand when i said ''tractor'' when i pointed at one, the penny dropped '' ah-tracTEUR !''



We were in a French bar, and the barman asked my mate who he supported, "Chelsea" he said to which the barman gave him a blank look, after repeating a few times, the barman said "ah, you mean Chel-seee"


----------



## n brown (Dec 7, 2014)

a french mate ,seeing me reading an Asterisk comic,asked me if i liked ''lookylook'',as in ''loo'' it took a while ,but i finally worked out he meant Lucky Luke ,a cowboy comic. and of course everybody likes 'Benyill' all one word


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 7, 2014)

I am the same as Rob, I read French very well but I cannot pronounce it so that it is understood, my Wife who cannot speak it repeats what I have said in a French accent and they understand her perfectly, it is like having an interpretor


----------



## n brown (Dec 7, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I am the same as Rob, I read French very well but I cannot pronounce it so that it is understood, my Wife who cannot speak it repeats what I have said in a French accent and they understand her perfectly, it is like having an interpretor


 the accent's not that hard, you just need to practise rolling your arse


----------



## rockape (Dec 7, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> In the Ajuntament de Gandia in Spain I said Habla usted Inglés
> To which the reply was No Habbla usted Arabic


Imshi!! is all the arabic you need to know.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 7, 2014)

rockape said:


> Imshi!! is all the arabic you need to know.



تراجع would have done?


----------



## n brown (Dec 7, 2014)

once you've learned how to roll your arse,you'll see it starting twerk


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 7, 2014)

n brown said:


> once you've learned how to roll your arse,you'll see it starting twerk


Being from Barnsley I started twerk when I left University


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm sure the original poster might welcome some sensible suggestions for their first foreign trip   !!

I also am considering doing this trip...   can anyone help me please with the cost of diesel in these countries  ?  -  thank you


----------



## mark61 (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuel-prices-europe.info - Current Fuel Prices in Europe


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## lebesset (Dec 7, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> I'm sure the original poster might welcome some sensible suggestions for their first foreign trip   !!
> 
> I also am considering doing this trip...   can anyone help me please with the cost of diesel in these countries  ?  -  thank you



so did you follow my advice about following the threads about france ?

if you stick to the supermarkets budget  about £1 /litre in both france and spain , 10% more in portugal 

what gas bottles have you got ...size/brand/how many ?


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 7, 2014)

paulr666 said:


> hi everyone
> my partner and myself want to tour but never took the camper abroad and wonderd if there is anyone who wouldn't mind us tagging along with them. our plans are we leave just before xmas and return February sometime, we don't expect to be with them 24/7 its just to get us on our feet and get comfortable before flying the nest. any ideas would and advice would be helpful
> 
> paul and ruth



You are very welcome to make contact with me - I shall be in the south of France till March 

Just drop me a Private Message if you'd like contact details ...


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 7, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> I'm sure the original poster might welcome some sensible suggestions for their first foreign trip   !!


Thank you for pointing that out, I will try to be sensible in future View attachment 26548
There is always somebody telling us how to behave so you might as well join them but we have always mixed sensible answers with funny ones, does anybody know a forum I can be myself on without comments?


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 7, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Thank you for pointing that out, I will try to be sensible in future View attachment 26548
> There is always somebody telling us how to behave so you might as well join them but we have always mixed sensible answers with funny ones, does anybody know a forum I can be myself on without comments?



There's always a headmistress Tez - you know you like it!


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 7, 2014)

Being serious now - no wise cracks - or there's a slap in the offing!

I've found the best place to get an empty gas bottle in Spain if you need one is at the English run charity shops at about 5 Euros. Then a regulator from Carrefour.


----------



## n brown (Dec 7, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Thank you for pointing that out, I will try to be sensible in future View attachment 26548
> There is always somebody telling us how to behave so you might as well join them but we have always mixed sensible answers with funny ones, does anybody know a forum I can be myself on without comments?


 not really,they all seem to have other people on them


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 7, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> There's always a headmistress Tez - you know you like it!


I must confess deliciousgirl tells us off better than the headmasterView attachment 26550View attachment 26551View attachment 26552


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 7, 2014)

well i once asked a french barman if he had frogs legs to which he replied of course to which i asked then please hop over the bar and pull me a pint.:lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## n brown (Dec 7, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> I'm sure the original poster might welcome some sensible suggestions for their first foreign trip   !!
> 
> I also am considering doing this trip...   can anyone help me please with the cost of diesel in these countries  ?  -  thank you


in my defense, and based on a lot of experience over a lot of years,i felt that i'd given the best advice,which i still think. my first time ,i landed in Calais with a 200 quid van,3 kids,no breakdown, and £150-and there weren't any aires !
also i never worried about the cost of fuel,as you only need to drive a mile to change your view entirely !


----------



## witzend (Dec 7, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> I'm sure the original poster might welcome some sensible suggestions for their first foreign trip   !!
> 
> I also am considering doing this trip...   can anyone help me please with the cost of diesel in these countries  ?  -  thank you



Perhaps you could go with Paul an Ruth and help each other along 2 heads better than one. The fuel for your planned trip  France / Spain, Portugal will be around £900


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 7, 2014)

*Just the forum*



tezza33 said:


> Thank you for pointing that out, I will try to be sensible in future View attachment 26548
> There is always somebody telling us how to behave so you might as well join them but we have always mixed sensible answers with funny ones, does anybody know a forum I can be myself on without comments?



The Black Hole ?


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 7, 2014)

Our first trip to France was in 1991 in our Kontiki, didn't have a clue where to go or what to do. Got lost numerous times as only had a borrowed map & an old school English-French dictionary, stayed on a few campsites until somebody told us we didn't need to & learned about the aires, also nobody cared where you parked then. Nowadays its much easier, load up your sat nav with aires, parkings etc.. decide where you are going en route, treat it all as an adventure & in about a week you will wonder what the fuss is about it really is that easy. Contrary to what we expected the roads over most of Europe are better than ours, except for the big city the other drivers we found to be very tolerant.

Don't think we could manage travelling for long with anybody as we change our minds too much, very rarely end up going where we originally intend but just enjoy. France, Portugal & Nothern Spain are very easy to wild camp & during the winter months the South of Spain is easy enough to find places to stop.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 7, 2014)

Pauljenny said:


> The Black Hole ?


They said I didn't meet the requirements of being a member:help:

Actually this is the only forum that let me join View attachment 26559


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 7, 2014)

*But Seriously ......*

Driving on the wrong side of the road.

   You'll be careful at first, then it will seem natural and you won't worry about it. 

   That's when you set off next morning on the wrong side, or pulling out after a fuel stop, wee break, etc.

   Tie a bright ribbon of stick duct tape to the RHS of your steering wheel to remind you to drive in the gutter.

    Have an adventure! some folk go through their whole lives without ever having one .

   Think about fitting Gaslow or gassit fillable bottles . Autogas is widely available in French supermarkets and Spanish & Portuguese Motorways.

    Diesel in Portugese supermarkets is currently 1.14€, cheaper than Spain.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 7, 2014)

Kontiki said:


> Don't think we could manage travelling for long with anybody as we change our minds too much, very rarely end up going where we originally intend but just enjoy.


Exactly why we couldn't invite anybody to come with us, unless they have no plans or expectations then our style would not suit them, I am at home now and in five days I finish a course of treatment and have some more tests then we have a two Month break before it all starts again, we will not even book the ferry until we have left home, and until we book the ferry and know the time we don't know where we will spend our first night in France and that is how it will carry on so I cannot offer to help, I will probably post that I am off and if I bump into anyone from here then great (it depends lol) and they are welcome to tag along, expect some hard drinking and partying though


----------



## n brown (Dec 7, 2014)

the idea of travelling with more experienced people means you will miss out on all those wonderful discoveries that only you can experience- first time in a foreign shop-they'll take over and you'll let them,deciding where to park up,when to leave,which route to take,when to stop for a cuppa . and who's to say they're experts ?they might have been doing it wrong for years !
go on your own,make your own mistakes,experience YOUR experiences !


----------



## sinner (Dec 7, 2014)

Are we on the beer yet? 


Alan & Dug


----------



## mark61 (Dec 7, 2014)

I travel often with others, mainly cause we don't care where we end up. lol

Came across this the other day, can't believe people pay so much for guided tours. Nice job though. I'll do those places for half the price. 

European Escorted Tours - The Camping and Caravanning Club


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Thank you for pointing that out, I will try to be sensible in future View attachment 26548
> There is always somebody telling us how to behave so you might as well join them but we have always mixed sensible answers with funny ones, does anybody know a forum I can be myself on without comments?



Tezza  - don't EVER change !!!!!   -  you are one funny informative person  :cool1:


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> There's always a headmistress Tez - you know you like it!




polar bear  -  you sussed me out  !!!:rolleyes2:


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks everyone for your advice and some off topic banter, we would be leaving before but got a couple of weeks to finish the new van

paul


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2014)

lebesset said:


> so did you follow my advice about following the threads about france ?
> 
> if you stick to the supermarkets budget  about £1 /litre in both france and spain , 10% more in portugal
> 
> what gas bottles have you got ...size/brand/how many ?



thank you :king:


the van came with one small bottle (3kg?)  but I have now bought a 6kg one as well  - that is the largest one I can get in the gas cupboard...  its red


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2014)

witzend said:


> Perhaps you could go with Paul an Ruth and help each other along 2 heads better than one. The fuel for your planned trip  France / Spain, Portugal will be around £900




is that £900 one way or return trip   witzend ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 8, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> thank you :king:
> 
> 
> the van came with one small bottle (3kg?)  but I have now bought a 6kg one as well  - that is the largest one I can get in the gas cupboard...  its red



You say 'it is red' so I presume your other one is blue, if it is then you need a new regulator for the red one because blue is butane and red is propane, if they are both red then ignore me.
What mpg do you get from your van, your travel costs can be worked out more accurately if we know


----------



## Debs (Dec 8, 2014)

jake said:


> GETTING USED TO DRIVING ON THE OTHERSIDE WITH A LARGE VEHICLE ? best advice get a sheet of paper and write on drive on the right, this will keep you in mind and drive as fast or slow as you want &get used to using your horn ,Ilove it !! go for it we did, first trip north Scotland through wales down through france to the med. then down to Malaga , and back up , &wondered why I was worrying ?? ok a bit hairy at times (going through Rouen )but keep the hand on the horn same as them and all will be fine .:cool1:



Ah yes Rouen, there's one particular spot on some traffic lights with a hard left turn, I allways managed to scatter the contents of the fridge every where, and my hubby would call me a few things, ah memories.:egg:


----------



## lebesset (Dec 8, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> thank you :king:
> 
> 
> the van came with one small bottle (3kg?)  but I have now bought a 6kg one as well  - that is the largest one I can get in the gas cupboard...  its red



never heard of a brand of gas called RED ; ok , it's probably Calor 

the reason I asked is that you can only swop those bottles in the uk , how long do you think that will last , for me it will do about 10 days


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 8, 2014)

sinner said:


> Are we on the beer yet?
> 
> 
> Alan & Dug



Watch-it. the headmistress is on the lookout for trouble causers! keep your head down.


----------



## sak (Dec 8, 2014)

The French bread is baked fresh every morning and is beautiful and the cakes are works of art it is a shame to eat them, but if you buy a French stick make sure you eat it before 11am as they go solid and would break your teeth, but you could always use it as a baseball bat, that is rounders to us brits.


----------



## witzend (Dec 8, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> is that £900 one way or return trip   witzend ?



It's a ball park return figure to south of France along Spanish Coast to Portugal along Algarve Up West coast along Spanish North coast and Home thru France it all depends on side trips etc our bill was more than that but we were away longer than 2 months quoted here so I allowed a bit less also we used no toll roads


----------



## witzend (Dec 8, 2014)

Talking about Rouen what happened To Carol after her roof lifting Experience 

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/38553-thinking-carol.html

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/37363-coming-home-rouen-van.html

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...-accident-theyre-talking-about-write-off.html


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks David, I originally finished the treatment a few week ago but after the first tests I was told to return for more, the beauty of our lifestyles is we can suddenly change plans but it is better to have only *one plan* and that is 'get away',


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Watch-it. the headmistress is on the lookout for trouble causers! keep your head down.



if you knew what I had been doing today you would not have posted that...   I spewed coffee all over my trousers when i read it....  !!!!!....


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> You say 'it is red' so I presume your other one is blue, if it is then you need a new regulator for the red one because blue is butane and red is propane, if they are both red then ignore me.
> What mpg do you get from your van, your travel costs can be worked out more accurately if we know



I had a red bottle  when i bought it  - the smaller size I quoted above    - I was advised to buy a newer bigger one  -  a red one   -   my new local garage/gas supplier phoned Calor who have now found an INGENIUS way of getting more money out of Campervanners......  They will not swop you one size bottle for a different sized bottle if both bottles are not in the "same group size"   -   unless you buy a second contract........  drat....   so my small bottle and my big bottles      guess what   ?   are in Different  sizes -  quelle surprise.

Anyways the nice local garage man...   will unofficially swop me  a larger 6kg red one in return for my smaller one without making me get a new contract..   so then I will have 2x  6kgs bottles .....    

(this is worse than "how long will it take for 4 men to dig a hole 6ft deep if they can only dig  230mms per 2.89 minutes....  my response has always been    "Ask them".)

One of my lovely neighbours looked at the red bottles today and said  "they freeze"  so...  insulation...  I have a big chunk of bubble wrap lying around doing nowt ..   will that do  ?   -  as long as I don't cover the gas-bottle cupboard floor-vent grill thing which allows gas to leave the van if there is a leak...

I have  a white car, a red gas bottle, white camper - what more is there to know ??

I have never measured my mpg  - and since I don't have a manual and cannot find one..   I guess i could fill her up this weekend, note my mileage, note mileage at next fill up, and then see where that takes me....   My engine is a 2.5 Mitsubishi diesel engine with turbo ....    whatever turbo means....   but I do go faster than one other similar van I know.....  so I guess turbo is good but that night mean I use more diesel ?

I have finally tracked down why my engine battery keeps on draining...   its the perishin  horrible old push-me-pull-me lights......   I have been showing others round the van and not paying enough attention ....   I have switched off the main electric power source switch without being sure that the internal leisure-fed lights were switched off...  anyways I am getting a new engine battery tomorrow...   that will be 4 new batteries in as many months  -1 new engine battery /2 solar/1 leisure battery.

My neighbour gave me 3  battery operated stick-on LED lights today and they are brill..   they are very bright indeed.   so I just aint gonna use the old original wired-in lights ..    problem is no beggar can work out how to get the old ones off the ceiling.....  

I am not letting this thing beat me......!!!


----------



## n brown (Dec 8, 2014)

red bottles don't freeze


----------



## n brown (Dec 8, 2014)

let me elaborate- blue bottles are Butane gas ,and at low temperatures,like 5 degrees, the liquid gas stops ,or slows down, gassing -so little or no gas comes out
red bottles are Propane, which 'gasses' at much lower temps ,so is much better in winter. 
what your neighbour may have meant is that if you are drawing large amounts of propane from a cylinder,then ice may form on the outside,but this doesn't affect the gassing,and your little appliances won't cause this, so no need to insulate


----------



## Robmac (Dec 8, 2014)

My mate get's about 25 mpg out of his Delica 2.5 Turbo (average).

As for your habitation lights, they are best converted to LED which is a simple job and they will consume very little power. As Brownie says, the red bottles (Propane) will not freeze.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2014)

n brown said:


> let me elaborate- blue bottles are Butane gas ,and at low temperatures,like 5 degrees, the liquid gas stops ,or slows down, gassing -so little or no gas comes out
> red bottles are Propane, which 'gasses' at much lower temps ,so is much better in winter.
> what your neighbour may have meant is that if you are drawing large amounts of propane from a cylinder,then* ice may form on the outside*,but this doesn't affect the gassing,and your little appliances won't cause this, so no need to insulate




phew....   I got there...   thank you very much......  I see what you mean now...

I guess I could always stuff the bubble wrap in a draughty strip at the top of the leisure battery cavity  ?  and / or in a hole in the kitchen rear base unit where we  had to cut it out to access the  internal rubbish gas rubber pipes and replace with copper....

talk about a steep learning curve  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

I  have had a great guy who owns the company called Campertec  who has been advising me all the time and doing all the work for me and who is as keen on H&S as I am.... .... he is coming again on Wednesday  to teach me YET again how the fridge works.....   (3 way power sourced apparently)    He has switched it on using gas...  I don't seem to be able to...   doh .....


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2014)

Robmac said:


> My mate get's about 25 mpg out of his Delica 2.5 Turbo (average).
> 
> As for your habitation lights, they are best converted to LED which is a simple job and they will consume very little power. As Brownie says, the red bottles (Propane) will not freeze.




if anyone could get the old lights out of the ceiling  then we could easily switch over ....  4 different men have tried to do this for me...   and none have succeeded....   if all the perishin fuses were not labelled in Japanese I would have removed the fuses instead !!!!!

thanks to all for answering such basic questions...  but I WILL get there.....


----------



## lebesset (Dec 8, 2014)

sounds like you can get 2 6Kg bottles in your locker ? is that correct ? do you now have regulators attached to the bottle or what wints said ...screwed to the vehicle ?

how about taking a picture of your locker so we can see inside  and posting it here ? am still worried about you running out of gas if you wander off to france/spain etc ; how long were you thinking of going for ...a couple of years maybe ?:have fun:


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 8, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> I'm sure the original poster might welcome some sensible suggestions for their first foreign trip   !!
> 
> I also am considering doing this trip...   can anyone help me please with the cost of diesel in these countries  ?  -  thank you


In my experience (lots) and as a very rough guide it is usually € for £ - in other words if diesel is £1.20 here in UK, it is usually around €1.20 (£0.94) per litre.


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 8, 2014)

That's all good news for our trip to Poitou Charentes in 2 weeks time then. And diesel has come down here by 2p since yesterday as well, bringing it down to £1.18 ish, still a good 7-8p too high to what it should be after the recent falls in oil prices.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2014)

lebesset said:


> sounds like you can get 2 6Kg bottles in your locker ? is that correct ? do you now have regulators attached to the bottle or what wints said ...screwed to the vehicle ?
> 
> how about taking a picture of your locker so we can see inside  and posting it here ? am still worried about you running out of gas if you wander off to france/spain etc ; how long were you thinking of going for ...a couple of years maybe ?:have fun:




HELLO  I WILL  give this a go tomorrow...  I recently learned how to get piccies from camera to PC  -  maybe !!

at the moment I have one small red bottle and one red new 6kg bottle on board, and they fill the gas-cupboard width wise. When my small bottle empties I will swop if for another  6kg one - then I will have  12kg capacity and the gas cupboard will be full to bursting with 2 bottles/regulator/pipe. 

I had a brand new brass regulator provided and installed by Campertec, (they also replaced ALL pipework - whether rubber or aluminium) and the whole new copper piped gas system has been tested many times for leaks.   I share the regulator between two bottles. As I transfer the hose from one bottle to the second one, I need to use a 30mm spanner (on order from said local garage) to unscrew the brass fitting so that I can swop over from one bottle to the other.     

I think this sounds ok.....   ?


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 8, 2014)

*a van like mine but with a different lay out inside....*

I haven't worked it out   - what  I mean is  how to get my van's piccie onto here ...    but this one is externally near as dammit  except I have  no awning.....

coachbuilt classic camper L300 Pioneer | United Kingdom | Gumtree

will give it another go later in the week...


on reflection I think my van may be the  L500     -  doh.....


----------



## lebesset (Dec 9, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> HELLO  I WILL  give this a go tomorrow...  I recently learned how to get piccies from camera to PC  -  maybe !!
> 
> at the moment I have one small red bottle and one red new 6kg bottle on board, and they fill the gas-cupboard width wise. When my small bottle empties I will swop if for another  6kg one - then I will have  12kg capacity and the gas cupboard will be full to bursting with 2 bottles/regulator/pipe.
> 
> ...


the new regulator.....do you mean it is fixed to the vehicle and you just swop the hose over or you swop the regulator over from bottle to bottle ?  and when you say the bottles fill the width do you mean they touch both sides or is there a few millimetres play , perhaps half an inch if you prefer that measure ; all important questions !!!

and how long is the trip you envisage and what time of year ?


----------



## jennyp19 (Dec 9, 2014)

*oh that's cruel*



witzend said:


> Talking about Rouen what happened To Carol after her roof lifting Experience
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/38553-thinking-carol.html
> 
> ...



When we came back through Rouen, there were two underpasses which you could easily veer on to.


----------



## Loretta (Dec 9, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> I'm sure the original poster might welcome some sensible suggestions for their first foreign trip   !!
> 
> I also am considering doing this trip...   can anyone help me please with the cost of diesel in these countries  ?  -  thank you



Hi Delicadegirl  I'm doing that in June or July, Planing to go via Andorra and down to Portugal along the south coast of Spain. You welcome to convoy if you thinking going around that time.

The diesel is bit cheaper but not much

And before any comments from our dirty minded friends  The *MRS IS GOING WITH ME*  
I'm newbie at camping but done the trip in my car at least 15 times.
As advice for the OP just relax and enjoy, found french people very friendly in the small villages, a bit more stuck up in the citys.


----------



## missiemoo (Dec 9, 2014)

It's not always the case that blue is butane and red is propane. For instance Antragaz are red bottles and are butane. Total Gaz is a bluey silver bottle and is propane! 

We always buy our gas from supermarket service stations and Leclerc is the cheapest but then we use 13 kg bottles. Your best bet is to tell the dealer what you want.

We went for years buying red Antragaz bottles thinking we were buying propane.  We use them in our house as well as in the camper.


----------



## Loretta (Dec 9, 2014)

Debs said:


> Ah yes Rouen, there's one particular spot on some traffic lights with a hard left turn, I allways managed to scatter the contents of the fridge every where, and my hubby would call me a few things, ah memories.:egg:



I think I remenber that turn, nearly crash my car but that was because I was looking at the business ladies that are around that corner:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Loretta (Dec 9, 2014)

Off course there are exceptions to the rule  but I do find people in small places friendlier that in bit cities
The diesel I was tricked by my lack of maths. Was doing £1.22 and +- €1.20  Forgot the conversion rate :bow::bow:


----------



## shawbags (Dec 9, 2014)

paulr666 said:


> hi everyone
> my partner and myself want to tour but never took the camper abroad and wonderd if there is anyone who wouldn't mind us tagging along with them. our plans are we leave just before xmas and return February sometime, we don't expect to be with them 24/7 its just to get us on our feet and get comfortable before flying the nest. any ideas would and advice would be helpful
> 
> paul and ruth



Excuse me if this has already been said , Brittany ferries can be cheaper on certain days of the week so if your going this month look at every day if you are flexable , when i went i sailed to northern Spain the feeling of freedom was amazing remember to give yourself plenty of time to sober up if you like a drink when exiting the ferry , there is nothing hard about it , give yourself plenty of time to get used to driving on the other side of the road and take your time not letting anyone rush you , the roads out of the ferry ports are well signed , if you have a satnav take it buy an up to date road atlas was good enough for me just mark up a rough route and go for it you can always change it as you go , remember to relax and have fun the weather will be better the further south you get and its garranteed to be better than here , fuel will always be cheaper and parking up wildcamping just adds to the fun , always park up so you can jump in the drivers seat and drive strait off in case of trouble ( i had no problems at all ) .
 To me it was one big adventure and i am looking forward to the day i will do it again , good luck , Shawbags.


----------



## Loretta (Dec 9, 2014)

just remember a bit of advise:

Don't overnight on the motorway services!!!


----------



## mark61 (Dec 9, 2014)

Will be heading down that way around the 20th. Will only be stopping for fuel, tea, wine and sleep though, so wont be much fun. Will be overnighting at a service station too.


----------



## n brown (Dec 9, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Will be heading down that way around the 20th. Will only be stopping for fuel, tea, wine and sleep though, so wont be much fun. Will be overnighting at a service station too.


don't forget to sleep with your gas mask on !


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 9, 2014)

hi all...   terribly busy couple of days  ..  I have been prepping my van for going away  to the Lakes on Friday for several days  - I know -  a hurricane's forecast...   must be me brings them -  as last time I was there,  there was a hurricane !!  Thanks to all the brilliant advice I have been given on here I have :  -

checked out the gas bottle and both 3kg & 6kg bottles use the same gas and the same brass regulator (with a new hose), so I can swap from one bottle to another using a 30mm spanner;
bought new engine battery today - so van now has 4 new batteries !
found out where all engine fluids live today and had all those topped up,
re-checked tyre pressures and had to adjust them as the previous tyre pressures given to me by another place were wrong  
starting loading up some supplies 
realise that even if batteries do die, I can now easily jumper lead from engine to solar battery and I know what I am doing !!!!!
3/4 filled up drinking water container under the sink  (allowing for ice expansion) - will use that for drinks/cooking
checked gas fire and gas hob work   -  gas man coming to check out fridge tomorrow.
emptied and 'sweetened' WC cassette
topped up   wc-topper-upper-water-tank

just a new thought...   aarrgghh....    will this van be likely to have any anti freeze in it...  coming from Japan  - didn't think to ask at the garage today  - is there anyway I can tell.. or do garages have a "meter"

I am using Lakes as a self suffiency trial run to see if I understand everything now it is mostly fixed and ready to go

I don't know when I am going to Portugal...  I am a part time mature student right now and I reckon I want a couple of months to enjoy a trip like that and that means the summer Vacation  -  I will be taking the van to Scotland though as soon as I can get away from uni in the new year.

bw to all


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 9, 2014)

lebesset said:


> *the new regulator.....do you mean it is fixed to the vehicle and you just swop the hose over or you swop the regulator over from bottle to bottle ?  and when you say the bottles fill the width do you mean they touch both sides or is there a few millimetres play , perhaps half an inch if you prefer that measure ; all important questions *!!!
> 
> and how long is the trip you envisage and what time of year ?



I swop the regulator from one bottle to the other...... 

the new brass  regulator is attached to the end of a bright orange tube  and screws onto the top of the gas bottle   -  the tube  disappears into the nether regions somewhere via some sort of device....  all new and done by a trustworthy qualified guy ....     The gas bottle cupboard currently houses 1 x 3kg + 1 x 6kg bottle...   the 6kgs is as high as the cupboard and there is probably about  3-4 inches on each side of the two bottles ...  I am fairly sure I have room for 2x6kgs bottles.....   the bottles are strapped in tight with good strong straps.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 9, 2014)

inglejano said:


> Hi Delicadegirl  I'm doing that in June or July, Planing to go via Andorra and down to Portugal along the south coast of Spain. You welcome to convoy if you thinking going around that time.
> 
> The diesel is bit cheaper but not much
> 
> ...




*I'm doing that in June or July, Planing to go via Andorra and down to Portugal along the south coast of Spain. You welcome to convoy if you thinking going around that time*

thank you what a lovely offer...  I will bear it in mind when I have decided on my time frame....


----------



## mark61 (Dec 9, 2014)

Halfords or any motor shop will probably have antifreeze testers, will only be a few £, you would hope all garages will have one.

Coming from Japan, it will almost certainly have antifreeze, but who knows how many top ups of water it's had. Nothing to worry about, but on next service, may be an idea to have it flushed and new coolant put in. Ideally needs to be done every few years.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 9, 2014)

missiemoo said:


> It's not always the case that blue is butane and red is propane.


The advice given was for the UK not France, your comments will help anybody who is going to buy one in France though


----------



## carol (Dec 9, 2014)

witzend said:


> Talking about Rouen what happened To Carol after her roof lifting Experience
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/38553-thinking-carol.html
> 
> ...



I'm here! Got a new van as getting someone to do the work at a reasonable price proved impossible. The insurers were generous which means I probably undervalued it! I'm well over the trauma except when I see references to Rouen! I actually drove through it in September, following a much bigger van.....my new van is a. Citroen Relay so slightly bigger than the T4 and it has a shower room and a few other upgrades so I'm really happy with the outcome now! It was an experience I will never forget! It certainly gave me my 15 minutes of fame as I've met people who I didn't know who'd heard the story...

And thanks again to all the forum members who supported me, especially Mark 61, whose ratchet straps I've yet to return


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 9, 2014)

I will go and look at it again in the daylight...  maybe I have described it incorrectly  - I do know that we replaced all the old tubing/pipework/regulator


----------



## n brown (Dec 9, 2014)

if you have a non-bulkhead regulator ,treat yourself to one of these- Propane Handwheel Regulator - Calor - Caravan Stuff 4 U  no spanner needed,makes changing a bottle a lot easier !


----------



## lebesset (Dec 9, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> I swop the regulator from one bottle to the other......
> 
> the new brass  regulator is attached to the end of a bright orange tube  and screws onto the top of the gas bottle   -  the tube  disappears into the nether regions somewhere via some sort of device....  all new and done by a trustworthy qualified guy ....     The gas bottle cupboard currently houses 1 x 3kg + 1 x 6kg bottle...   the 6kgs is as high as the cupboard and there is probably about  3-4 inches on each side of the two bottles ...  I am fairly sure I have room for 2x6kgs bottles.....   the bottles are strapped in tight with good strong straps.



sounds good so far ...you don't say how long you would be away out of the uk or what time of year ...any thoughts ? but we should be able to fix you up for gas if you can't take  enough with you eg a french bottle is only a little bigger than the calor in diameter , and clearly that is ok , so measure the depth of the locker with a tape measure and we can work out how much space is left allowing the door to close ! an adaptor to allow the regulator to fit on a french bottle is easily available on line in the uk  ; when you say the calor 6Kg is as high as the cupboard do you mean literally or is there a touch to spare .... an inch would be plenty [haven't measured exactly

incidentally french gas is half the price !!!


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 9, 2014)

n brown said:


> if you have a non-bulkhead regulator ,treat yourself to one of these- Propane Handwheel Regulator - Calor - Caravan Stuff 4 U  no spanner needed,makes changing a bottle a lot easier !



I am 90% certain that is what I have got  !!!!!   I was trying to work out how it worked when in the local garage and as i stood behind and above the young trainee mechanic, I pulled the VAN's outer sheath back and seeing what I then saw, and without putting  brain into gear before opening mouth  (as is my usual habit), immediately said  "oh god that looks really rude from this angle"  -  his shoulders started shaking and he could not speak or look at me for blushing..... very comic..... very young man  too....

so are you saying that I don't need a spanner to tighten this brass regulator ? :banana:


----------



## n brown (Dec 9, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> I am 90% certain that is what I have got  !!!!!   I was trying to work out how it worked when in the local garage and as i stood behind and above the young trainee mechanic, I pulled the VAN's outer sheath back and seeing what I then saw, and without putting  brain into gear before opening mouth  (as is my usual habit), immediately said  "oh god that looks really rude from this angle"  -  his shoulders started shaking and he could not speak or look at me for blushing..... very comic..... very young man  too....
> 
> so are you saying that I don't need a spanner to tighten this brass regulator ? :banana:



the difference between one that needs a spanner and one that does up by hand is most obviously the tapered black rubber seal on the end. if it doesn't have one,use a spanner !


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 9, 2014)

The difference is obvious to us because we have seen both types but maybe not obvious if you haven't
This type does not need a spanner, the hand wheel is not always so prominent but it will never have flat sides and it will have a rubber (no comments please) tip  
View attachment 26582

This needs a spanner, the sides of the nut are flat and it doesn't have a rubber tip View attachment 26583


----------



## shawbags (Dec 9, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> hi all...   terribly busy couple of days  ..  I have been prepping my van for going away  to the Lakes on Friday for several days  - I know -  a hurricane's forecast...   must be me brings them -  as last time I was there,  there was a hurricane !!  Thanks to all the brilliant advice I have been given on here I have :  -
> 
> checked out the gas bottle and both 3kg & 6kg bottles use the same gas and the same brass regulator (with a new hose), so I can swap from one bottle to another using a 30mm spanner;
> bought new engine battery today - so van now has 4 new batteries !
> ...



The van you have are not known to be good on fuel i read a blog and the bloke said 25mpg at 75-80 mph lol no wonder , if your not in a hurry 55 mph is a good speed for fuel economy 60 max and if you go above then get ready to empty you pockets , Shawbags .


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 10, 2014)

shawbags said:


> The van you have are not known to be good on fuel i read a blog and the bloke said 25mpg at 75-80 mph lol no wonder , if your not in a hurry 55 mph is a good speed for fuel economy 60 max and if you go above then get ready to empty you pockets , Shawbags .



Thanks Shawbags...  first time I took it out I was shocked at fuel consumption.....  but I was belting along...  so I now add  2-2.5 hours onto the AA estimate of ETA times when planning a new journey and I stick to  50(ish).   I have to use my SATNAV all the time as my dashboard speedo is in  klms-per-hour not miles..... and having been to "naughty drivers school"  (again) this year I don't want to be going to school again or getting points on my license.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't know if this is correct model, but loads of options for speedo. Or even make some stickers up yourself. I wouldn't want to rely on sat nav, there will be periods with no satellite connection, or a load of other reasons.

http://www.kmh-mph.co.uk/product-delica-mph-dial-conversion-pdm01m.html

SPEEDO OVERLAY CONVERSION KIT STICKERS MPH or KPH WHITE SPEEDOMETER DIALS | eBay


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 10, 2014)

I've really enjoyed reading this thread this morning, both advice and banter.

We did France for the first time in October, armed with a copy of All the Aires France & a SatNav with 5 year old maps.

We avoided Rouen completely, having kept up with Carol's trials & tribulations earlier in the year.
We put hearing aid battery stickers on the speedo to mark the important kph stops (neither of us could read the numbers without reading glasses).
We drove straight at a police car on the wrong side of the road & nearly went down the wrong side of a dual carriageway. The times you are most likely to forget to drive on the right is when you turn out of a field or car park.
We never paid to stay anywhere overnight & only once paid €3 for water.
We filled Percy with croissant & baguette crumbs.
Every person to whom I started a conversation with "Je ne parle pas Francais" came back with 'you just did'!
If you have an Android phone get Google Translate & download the offline French file. It will even speak for you & translate written words through the camera.

Jeez :scared: I've left the hot tap running whilst reading every post in this thread & typing my reply. The kitchen windows are all steamed up & I now have no hot water for a shower.


----------



## CAL (Dec 10, 2014)

*Oi, speedy.*



delicagirl said:


> Thanks Shawbags...  first time I took it out I was shocked at fuel consumption.....  but I was belting along...  so I now add  2-2.5 hours onto the AA estimate of ETA times when planning a new journey and I stick to  50(ish).   I have to use my SATNAV all the time as my dashboard speedo is in  klms-per-hour not miles..... and having been to "naughty drivers school"  (again) this year I don't want to be going to school again or getting points on my license.


Slow down, Iv'e been to the "naughty" school myself, once. 55-60 is my limit now and it's much better. My vans smaller than yours but I can get 40 mpg average on the dashboard computer thingy, which is better than my last car, I keep reminding myself I'm on holiday to see the different places not rushing from A-B with deadlines and missing it. I normally work out a route by dividing by 50, 150 miles = 3 hours, and it's not far wrong.
Good advice from another member, get someone to just stick a conversion display on top of the kph speedo. 
As far as the antifreeze is concerned, just pop into a local garage and it should take a mechanic a few seconds with a tester to check it and no charge unless it needs a top up with antifreeze, very cheap. Don't buy one, that's a joke as it will only get used once.
Like you I only have room in my gas locker for two 6kg bottles, but a week in the lakes and a couple of weeks in Scotland and I'm still on my first bottle and believe me I pasted the night heater as I like the van to be warm when I'm up and about so when I do change over there is no mad frantic rush to refill the empty one.
Propane comes in red bottles here and it doesn't freeze, that's all you need to know about that.
As a newcomer to this wc thingy, all I can say is keep it simple and enjoy it, slow down and watch the scenery, let the speed loons past and don't let them bother you or rush you. 
Ps. if you go to Scotland in winter remember sun glasses as the sun is low/blinding when driving, really strong.


----------



## n brown (Dec 10, 2014)

Lidl have antifreeze testers today for £1 .49


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 10, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> hi all...   terribly busy couple of days  ..  I have been prepping my van for going away  to the Lakes on Friday for several days  - I know -  a hurricane's forecast...   must be me brings them -  as last time I was there,  there was a hurricane !!  Thanks to all the brilliant advice I have been given on here I have :  -
> 
> checked out the gas bottle and both 3kg & 6kg bottles use the same gas and the same brass regulator (with a new hose), so I can swap from one bottle to another using a 30mm spanner;
> bought new engine battery today - so van now has 4 new batteries !
> ...



Just a point - and you probably know that all screw in gas bottle connections are left hand threat.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 10, 2014)

hi polar bear...  I have put a note inside the gas cupboard door to remind me of that fact  !!  I have looked again at the regulator and the connection....   the installation is fine...  there is a new fixed unit  (to which the orange gas-carrying dated rubber pipe with the regulator on the end of it  is fixed)    a section of brass pipework then leaves the unit and goes behind the cupboards into the habitation areas,  to supply fire, fridge and hob.... and then the whole of the gas pipework has been replaced with copper pipe.   My gas engineer has been and confirms it is calor gas, and that my ignition unit on the gas fridge has failed  (not that I need much freezing in this weather !!) - so he will return after xmas to replace that.    

I am getting an adjustable spanner to change over the regulator from one bottle to another when the time comes....

bw  - I am getting excited now as I am going away on Friday  - with no internet access...  so  may not report back till new year.....

so giant leaps forward....   thanks to all the help I have had from here..


----------



## shawbags (Dec 10, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> Thanks Shawbags...  first time I took it out I was shocked at fuel consumption.....  but I was belting along...  so I now add  2-2.5 hours onto the AA estimate of ETA times when planning a new journey and I stick to  50(ish).   I have to use my SATNAV all the time as my dashboard speedo is in  klms-per-hour not miles..... and having been to "naughty drivers school"  (again) this year I don't want to be going to school again or getting points on my license.



80 kph is about 55 mph .


----------



## John H (Dec 10, 2014)

shawbags said:


> 80 kph is about 55 mph .



80 kph is precisely 50 mph. Divide by 8 and multiply by 5


----------



## johnmac185 (Dec 10, 2014)

shawbags said:


> 80 kph is about 55 mph .



try again,,,divide all your kms by 1.609,,,John


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 10, 2014)

And while you are doing all the mental arithmetic you are probably up the verge & down again :rolleyes2:
Stickers on the speedo - way to go


----------



## Loretta (Dec 10, 2014)

johnmac185 said:


> try again,,,divide all your kms by 1.609,,,John



49.7203231821:rolleyes2:


----------



## John H (Dec 10, 2014)

johnmac185 said:


> try again,,,divide all your kms by 1.609,,,John



To be absolutely precise, 80 kph is 49.7097 mph - but 50 mph will do while you're motoring along!

Km To Miles - Km To Miles & Miles To Km Converter 2014


----------



## shawbags (Dec 10, 2014)

John H said:


> 80 kph is precisely 50 mph. Divide by 8 and multiply by 5



Cheers for the correction its been a long time since i drove a truck .


----------



## johnmac185 (Dec 10, 2014)

inglejano said:


> 49.7203231821:rolleyes2:



exactly,
 My last job before retirement was calibrating Tachos/Speedos on HGV's and Buses before they were road tested ,,,john


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 10, 2014)

shawbags said:


> Cheers for the correction its been a long time since i drove a truck .


Is it because you were banned for doing 55 in a 50 limit?:banana:


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 10, 2014)

the final thing to do this year is to replace the gas fridge ignition switch which has broken...  my Campertec man will sort that out for me after xmas... 

then it is the choice of how to get hot water again ....  my rockwood (?)  water heater is broken.... Campertec tried to take it to pieces, but its one of these perishin sealed units  - a new one is nearly £550  ouch !!!  anyone got any ideas for a similar sized one to get in the new year.....   which is not quite so expensive  ? 

I contacted the speed miles/kms conversion kit ebay seller recommended earlier and he just said if it does not work..    full refund.....   but how would anyone know if it worked accurately -   or not -  if I did get one ?


----------



## shawbags (Dec 10, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Is it because you were banned for doing 55 in a 50 limit?:banana:



I always did 55 on dual caradgeways no matter what the limit and always seen to get away with it , oh accept for roadworks ect , it was as if the police accepted it because we were restricted or they just couldn't be bothered , lucky for me :wacko: .


----------



## hughb (Dec 10, 2014)

We spend most winters abroad and have just returned from 2 months in France, Spain and Portugal. The Aires are fine but merely car parks and not nice for long periods. The 'No Camping' regulations in Spain and Portugal car parks are not valid from 1st October to 1st April so you can camp ANYWHERE in these countries. We only learnt this this year having always looked over our shoulder just in case! Phew that was a relief and from the lips of a policeman. Also instead of Aires contact Vicarious books and get the 'French Passion' and 'Spanish Discovery' books. These are free campsites for motorhomes for up to 48 hours on private land. They are excellent and well worth the monet to buy the book. We stayed with potters, wood turners, snail farms, cheese producers, restaurants and oh yes vineyards. Oh dear we may have to try the wine!!! Never once were we asked to buy anything. When we did want to buy something it usually proved to be difficult. 

Have a wonderful and safe journey. Wish we could come with you but I have returned early to finish restoring our house (so we can sell it and be on the road 24/7. Forever. Enjoy the road and you will never regret it. Good luck


----------



## Stanski (Dec 11, 2014)

*EXPERIENCE - Cant get enough of it - So Important*


----------

